# Does Cage Size Matter?



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

I haven't had much luck working with Pickles. After two weeks he still flies away from me when I open his cage and put my hand in. The lady I got him from said I needed to place him in a smaller cage until he is used to being handled. He is currently in a cage just smaller than a flight cage. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

18X18X18 is the minimum size for one cockatiel. The rule for cages is bigger is better. You can work on taming with him in any sized cage. Check this taming guide out: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=113153


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What have you tried so far when it comes to training? What techniques? Have you looked at the training stickys yet? 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661 this is one of my favorites to start working with birds.

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33824 and this one is good as well!


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

One bird I tamed was frantic in a very small cage but Settled and was much more amenable when moved to a larger one. It seemed like he felt less threatened with more space. Maybe just use treats and build your bird's trust in you?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Males are usually tougher to train, especially when parent-raised (this is just my experience). This will take some patience.


----------



## Mortatiel (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't know if you have already made your choice but I wanted to give you a warning just in case. My tiel had a night fright the other day and damaged his wing. I took him to the vet today and saw that he was actually bleeding and his wing was bent. (I would have brought him earlier but I didn't see).
He is okay but my cage is 20wx24h. Bringing your tiel into a smaller cage could have consequences outside of training issues.
I hope this doesn't sound like I'm being rude, it was a really hard day and I've spent half of it crying (I'm a baby haha) and I just don't want anyone else's beloved pet to be hurt!
I hope you have good luck in training


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

Mortatiel, you're fine. I just thought it was odd this person recommended a smaller cage when I normally follow positive reinforcement with my pets. He is in a flight cage, just not the biggest. Sammy, my normal gray, is in the Prevue F050 cage and Pickles is in a cage the size of the F040 maybe just a bit bigger. I'm not taking that person's advice on a smaller cage. I'm going to work with Pickles and gain his trust. It's terrible your baby was injured. I hope he mends up well.


----------

